# Forellenteig



## SauerlandAngler12 (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Mich würde mal interessieren welche Forellenteige ihr Bevorzug. Welche gern genommen werden. Und wieviel Farben und Aromen dabei sein sollten


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2022)

Schwer zu sagen. 
Jeden Tag anders. 

Aber eigentlich reichen ein paar. 
Knallig gelb, grün, pink. 
Und dann weiß, blau, schwarz. 

Entweder sie stehen auf knallig oder nicht. 
Ich mische gerne weiß und blau oder schwarz. 
Einfach weil ich wie beim fischen mit Gummi auf Zander auf Kontraste schwöre. 

Dann gibt es noch auftreibend oder sinkend.
Beim Schleppen kannst das aber m. M. vernachlässigen. 
Stehen die Fische oberflächennah kannst mit ner Pilotkugel am Vorfach arbeiten. 

Stationär angeboten nehme ich gerne ne kleine Kugel auftreibend in Kombi mit ner Bienenmade. 

Powerbait von Berkley hat da alles.


----------



## SauerlandAngler12 (10. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Ich danke für die Antwort. Sorry wenn ich jetzt noch mal frage. Ich bin Anfänger im Forellenangeln deswegen Sorry. Ich bin eher der Angler der Barben und Weißfische nachstellt- Aber durch einen schweren Autounfall kann ich nicht mehr zum Rhein fahren so bleiben mir die Gewässer in meiner Umgebung und dazu gehören auch Forellenteiche. Nun die Frage Sinkenden und Schwimmenden Teig. Wann kommen die zum Einsatz. Ich war einmal da hab ich so ein Teig gehabt der war so Regenbogenfarbig der Abstand zur Pose war ca 120cm Damit habe ich 5 Regenbogenforellen gefangen und 2 Lachsforellen. Aber ich möchte gern mehr darüber wissen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Oktober 2022)

Sinkenden Teig fürs Posen Angeln, schwimmenden Teig mit dem Grundblei oder Bodentaster, um in einer bestimmten Höhe über Grund zu Angeln, je nach Vorfach Länge. 

Was noch manchmal hilfreich ist, Teig mit Geruch /Geschmack wie Knobi.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2022)

SauerlandAngler12 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich war einmal da hab ich so ein Teig gehabt der war so Regenbogenfarbig der Abstand zur Pose war ca 120cm Damit habe ich 5 Regenbogenforellen gefangen und 2 Lachsforellen. Aber ich möchte gern mehr darüber wissen.


Die stehen oft unterschiedlich hoch.
Am besten du bleibst variabel.

Klar fängt man manchmal mehrere hintereinander.
Dann vielleicht nach 5 min gar nix mehr.
Bisl Höhe oder Tiefe variieren schon klappt es wieder.

Der Nachbar fängt oben der 5m weiter auf 1m.
Ein dritter nix

.

Bisl Mais dabei ist oft auch nicht verkehrt und kann den Tag retten.

Wenn die Forellen generell schlecht beißen fische ich treibend.
Damit kann man schnell ne größere Fläche absuchen.

Wenn erlaubt eine Rute Starionär von unten nach oben und eine treibend.
Dann sind natürlich die Chancen höher.

Grüße Michi


----------



## bic zip (10. Oktober 2022)

SauerlandAngler12 schrieb:


> Und wieviel Farben und Aromen dabei sein sollten


 Ist wie beim Döner: “einmal mit alles!“

ist echt unterschiedlich.
Manchmal fängst du nur auf sonnengelb „Käse“, das nächste mal läuft damit gar nichts und die stehn auf himmelblau ohne zusätzliches Aroma.


Nehme nur Berkley


----------



## Minimax2 (11. Oktober 2022)

hallo,

nach vielen Experimenten und ner Menge Geld für Forellenteig in Gläsern - bin ich zurück zum Weißbrot... ne Flocke ist ne Flocke.


----------



## SauerlandAngler12 (11. Oktober 2022)

Hallo und  guten Morgen
Ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten. Ich werde alles Probieren was vielleicht einen Erfolg bringt


----------



## dosenelch (11. Oktober 2022)

Gerade in der kälteren Jahreszeit habe ich immer wieder gute Erfahrungen mit selbstgemachtem Teig aus Forellenpellets und etwas Öl aus ner Fischkonserve gemacht, manchmal mit eingearbeiteten Glitterpartikeln. Es gab Tage, da war eine kleine Portion davon stationär an der Pose angeboten der absolute Renner und allen anderen Ködern haushoch überlegen. 
Aber wie gesagt, das kann sich auch innerhalb eines Tages immer wieder mal ändern. Was gerade noch super lief, wird vielleicht schon von jetzt auf gleich komplett von den Fischen ignoriert. Da steckt man nie drin. Flexibel bleiben und verschiedene Köder dabei haben sowie unterschiedliche Methoden ausprobieren ist deshalb das A und O, gerade bei der Forellenangelei.


----------



## Kehrinho (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich persönlich nutze nur noch Berkley Powerbait. Meiner Meinung nach der Beste auf dem Markt.

In den kalten Monaten laufen bei mir die Standardfarben in Knoblauch sehr gut.

In den warmen Sommermonaten nutze ich gerne Powerbait mit Käsearoma und mittlerweile auch sehr gerne die Fruchtsorten (Banane, Apfel und Kiwi).

Grundsätzlich nutze ich nur die auftreibende Variante, da man hiermit alle gängigen Montagen (Grundauftreibend, Schleppen, Standangeln von oben) fischen kann.


----------



## Waidbruder (12. Dezember 2022)

Hab letztens einen Praxisbericht gelesen wo deutlich wurde, dass diese künstlichen Maden (z.b. Berkley softbait) auch stationär gefischt genauso gut fangen wie Teig, aber noch ein paar Vorteile bringen wie z.B. wesentlich bessere Haltbarkeit und kein Geschmiere und Auflösen im Wasser.


----------



## Kehrinho (13. Dezember 2022)

Hey Waidbruder,

da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Der Berkley Honey Worm ist super zum Beispiel beim Tremarella Angeln. 

Zum stationären Angeln würde ich persönlich eher die Libra Lures nutzen. Ich habe da schon sehr gute Erfolge mit erzielen können. Allerdings muss man bei dem Gestank gut die Luft anhalten können oder vorher nicht frühstücken


----------



## zulu (13. Dezember 2022)

Da sieht man  mal wieder dass die FoPu Angelei auch eine Kunst für sich ist.
Und nicht so einfach 
mal eben hinfahren und Fische fangen.
Bei diesen Anlagen handelt es sich doch tatsächlich manchmal um echte Fischwasser.

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotze.

reimt sich auf


----------



## Mescalero (13. Dezember 2022)

Gibt sicher gewaltige Unterschiede. 

Ich würde die Fopu-Angelei durchaus gerne mal ausprobieren, leider gibt es hier keine.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab festgestellt das es gerade im Sommer, wenn es zu warm für die Fische wird, echt schwierig sein kann. Wenn es allerdings nen sprudler für Sauerstoff gibt kann man die Forellen aber auch reihenweise mit ner Pilotkugel direkt vorm Haken aus der Fontäne ziehen. 
Aber so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich mit dieser Angelei nicht.


----------



## zulu (13. Dezember 2022)

_Mescalero schrieb
Ich würde die Fopu-Angelei durchaus gerne mal ausprobieren, leider gibt es hier keine._

Wie so nicht ?
Da gibt es bestimmt einen Geheim-Tip.
Ganz in der Nähe ,
kann ich mir nicht anders vorstellen.

Lass Dich beraten der meisterweissbescheid

Also ich habe neulich bei mir um die Ecke einen Angelpark entdeckt
da war ich echt baff
Ein ganz kleines schnuckeliges Tal
ein junger Mann der sehr ambitioniert
seine Pläne umsetzt.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gibt sicher gewaltige Unterschiede.
> 
> Ich würde die Fopu-Angelei durchaus gerne mal ausprobieren, leider gibt es hier keine.


Dir gibts öfter als man denkt  .
Ich nutze Fopus meist zum Tackle testen wenn Schonzeit ist.
Und ichs nicht bis zum Frühjahr aushalte um meine neue Rute zu testen. 
Da funktionieren übrigens Stippen auch prima. .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. Dezember 2022)

Gibt mit Sicherheit schöne Anlagen. Ich geh auch hin und wieder mit den Kids zu so einer Anlage da die zwei dann eher die Chance haben auch zu fangen. Für mich selbst beiß ich mir trotzdem lieber die Zähne am Main aus.


----------



## zulu (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich fische auch lieber in der Wildnis.
Nur, wo gibt es die noch ?

Es hat doch alles seine Berechtigung.

Gerade für die Kids ,  auch für den Rest der Familie kann so ein FoPu  Erlebnis durchaus zum Event werden.
Es gibt fast so etwas wie eine Fang Garantie. 
 Mütter wie Väter sind stolz auf ihre Kinder wenn sie  mit  strahlenden Augen rufen
 " Ich hab einen "

Man kann sicher sein , Fisch ist da .

Von dem Profi nebenan kann man auch noch etwas lernen .
Man steht ja dicht an dicht.


Raus gehen in die Natur kann man immer noch.

Die Erfahrung kommt mit der Zeit die man am Wasser verbringt.


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich im Winter nach langer Durststrecke einfach mal wieder Druck auf der Rute haben will und auch gern mal Lachsforelle essen will, dann mach ich das auch
MAL !


----------



## zulu (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich auch, nur nicht mit Glitzerknete sondern mit Spoon und Pongo.


----------

